# Costco is accepting preorders now



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I scanned through the Verizon thread and didn't see anybody mention that Costco started their preorders. They wave the activation fee and you get a free accessories pack. Just getting the word out in case people didn't see. It looks like they have a $25 rebate also. It says $199 for the actual phone.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder what their stance is on keeping unlimited data then...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just checked it out...for the 32GB Blue it's coming up $299 to upgrade a line. $249 last time I checked on VZW's site.

You do get their standard accessory bundle and a BT headset, but neither would be worth the additional $50 to me...


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Just checked it out...for the 32GB Blue it's coming up $299 to upgrade a line. $249 last time I checked on VZW's site.
> 
> You do get their standard accessory bundle and a BT headset, but neither would be worth the additional $50 to me...


Oh, I was just looking at the 16GB one. Didn't see that the 32GB was more.


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I wonder what their stance is on keeping unlimited data then...


I just took a look at their checkout process and when it comes time to choose a rate plan, it gives the option to keep your current plan, but also forces you to choose one of the tiered data packages. Too bad, looks like a good deal and it would be nice to deal with Costco over Verizon.


----------

